# My New Favorite



## thetalbott4 (Jan 8, 2006)

This is definately one of my favorite pens I've ever made. It's a chrome Baron with a "Black Ice" blank from Cave Creek Casting. They sure can make a nice blank! Feel free to comment. 


*Image Insert:*


----------



## Easysport (Jan 8, 2006)

Great looking pen, but looks just a little nutty to me.[][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 8, 2006)

Scott,  I like the pen, but find the background totally distracting.  If you would, please re-shoot with a set-up that features the pen rather than the background.

No offense meant, it looks like a great pen, I just want a better look at it.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jan 8, 2006)

I was wondering about that. Will do.


----------



## Texas Taco (Jan 9, 2006)

I like the pen, the nuts are a nice touch but maybe just a few too many.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 9, 2006)

Came out really nice Scott,
I think the photo is a little nutty [^]


----------



## Mikey (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice looking pen, but halve the nuts and change from red to some other color. The red takes from the chrome and black.

(learnt my lesson from using a fireworks background on one.)


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jan 9, 2006)

[B)]Alright here is the toned down version. No hardware to clutter things up. Much more detail in the blank. I'm sure Cave Creek will appreciate that.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 9, 2006)

Now that's real classy. What a difference it makes. Bravo!


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jan 9, 2006)

Excellent.  I can understand why it would be one of your favorites


----------



## Texas Taco (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice set up and as I said before, nice pen.  I still think a nut or two would look good with it.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 10, 2006)

Scott, ignore Tony, he's nuts! [][]

Much better picture, incredible pen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas Taco (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Scott, ignore Tony, he's nuts! [][]
> 
> Much better picture, incredible pen!!!!!!!!!



[][][]


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow, that's much better.  The pen is awesome.  I'm getting ready to turn my first baron, as soon as my back eases up on me.  It's good to know that the ends are all critical (tight to the bushings).
Thanks for posting this and for being flexible with your photography.
Rob


----------



## Mogman (Jan 16, 2006)

Terrific pen []


----------



## arjudy (Jan 16, 2006)

Very nice.[][]


----------



## jdavis (Jan 20, 2006)

stick with the toned down version. Very nice pen


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 21, 2006)

Very nice work Scott, the blank and kit were definately made for each other[][8D]


----------

